# Discography Coding



## bonzaibex (Jul 8, 2009)

My doc is doing discograms.  He wants to bill a 72295, 62290, & 77003.  Is that appropriate?  Is the 77003 included in the 62290?

Rebecca Hardin, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 8, 2009)

62290 is correct for the discogram.  You may report 72295. Add mod. 26 if the physician performed only the professional component of the diskography.  There are bundling edits with 62290 and 77003.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 8, 2009)

bonzaibex said:


> My doc is doing discograms.  He wants to bill a 72295, 62290, & 77003.  Is that appropriate?  Is the 77003 included in the 62290?
> 
> Rebecca Hardin, CPC



62290 is the injection code for discogram- lumbar- each level

72295 is the code for lumbar discogram, supervision and interpretation.

77003 cannot be used since 72295 includes the flouro charge.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 8, 2009)

Jim Pawloski said:


> 62290 is the injection code for discogram- lumbar- each level
> 
> 72295 is the code for lumbar discogram, supervision and interpretation.
> 
> 77003 cannot be used since 72295 includes the flouro charge.



I concur.


----------

